# Is the shadow a baby or am I mental?



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi

Somethings being praying on my mind for the last couple of weeks and I'm hoping someone may be able to shed a little light.

I've just had my fourth IUI cycle and when I went for my last scan before basting the nurse said she could see something in my uterus and had seen it there in the scan a couple of days previous to that. She said that it could just be a thickening of blood and would be able to tell after my next period if it went away, and if it didn't go away it could be polups in which case I would have to have them removed as they are were a baby would grow. I was surprised that they proceeded with basting a couple of days later but didn't complain as I was so desperate for my next go.

My question is, could this dark shadow have been a baby? She did say it was where a baby would attach itself. If so I'm worried the cycle of drugs could have harmed it. I've got my AF now and just been to the loo as despite a new tampon in an hour ago, a massive very solid clot just came out. This AF has been very heavy with lots of big clots. Sorry TMI. I'm thinking was it a baby?

Am I being mental? I have another scan today before starting my next cycle of drugs and if the shadow is there should I ask for a blood test to see if I'm pg? I did a hpt and it's -ve. I'm mental aren't I. Have I lost my mind?

thanks
delia doll


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

to you i can see why you feel all over the place at the mo. IUI is hard enough to go through so i feel for you.

I am sorry i cant answer your question but couldn't read and run x x


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Donna, thanks for  .

I think the lack of response probably means no-ones ever heard anything like it. I think I need to accept there's no baby and stop conjuring up explanations in my head.

hugs back
deliadoll


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi deliadoll

I am sure that the nurse would have been able to tell if it was a baby, as that would look very different to a build up of blood/polyps. She did say that it could be thickening of blood, which would account for the heavy bleeding and clot that you passed. Maybe the drugs that you have been on effected your lining somehow and caused the build up.

But the chances of it having been a baby are so tiny. Great that you are having a scan today. You aren't going mental either!  

Good luck,
Bingbong x


----------

